# Maximale Reifenbreite Radon ZR Team 2018



## TrippleP (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre ein ZR Team 8.0 2018 und wollte das Bike nun doch in gröberes und jetzt im Winter matschigeres Gelände schicken. 
Neue Reifen sind eh bald fällig und ich überlege etwas breiteres/gröberes aufzuziehen. 
Laut Radon werden nur Reifen bis 2.25" empfohlen.
Die Reifendatenbank und die Breite des Hinterbaus geben Anhaltspunkte aber Ich wollte dennoch fragen welche Erfahrungen Ihr bezüglich der maximalen Reifenbreite beim ZR Team gemacht habt. Bzw welche Hersteller/Breitenkombination ihr getestet habt.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Pat.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

meine Frau hat auf dem ZR Team 7.0 2018 2.35 Schwalbe Nobby Nic drauf (also 0.10 größer als die "Werksreifen"). Passen ohne Probleme drauf und es ist auch noch genug Luft an der Kettenstrebe vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrippleP (13. Dezember 2018)

Das gibt schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt danke! 
Evtl gibt es ja noch weiter ZR Team Fahrer hier?


----------

